# FS: Baby and Juvenile African Cichlids and Plecos



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cichlids:
- 10 yellow lab, 7 red empress - $1 each or $15 takes all
- 3 x (2-2.5") Leleupi - $10 each
- 1 x 4" Large Female Saulosi (bright yellow) - $10
- 4 x (2") Blue Dolphin Juveniles -$8 each or $30 for the group

Plecos:
- Albino and Regular Bristle Nose Pleco 
* 1" or greater - $7 each or TWO for $10
* Less than 1" - $4 each or THREE for $10
- Regular Bristle Nose Pleco BREEDING PAIR - $35

PM me if interested

Leleupi








Red Empress Daddy (NOT FOR SALE, BABY FOR SALE)


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures would really help. if you can do it


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

good prices.

btw, it is bristle nose pleco. unless you got yours from england.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Deal!


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

If there are any ikola fry left I am in for them. or the next batch


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

how big are the ikola? if there is still available i will take 4. thanks


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------

